# Would getting a puppy while raising a toddler be asking for trouble??



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok, I had posted before about potty training at nighttime with it being so cold here in Minnesota.

Now, another question. How much of a pain in the butt would this be? Is it crazy to even think about adding a puppy when we already have a toddler? Would it be difficult to teach the pup not to jump on the toddler and knock her down?

Tell me your thoughts!

Thanks !


----------



## frank (Jan 16, 2008)

In my opinion it's probably easier than the other way around: introducing a new baby to an older dog. Unless you're getting a Bullmastiff puppy or some other large breed, I don't think the jumping would pose any great risk (this isn't an infant). 

Keep in mind, though, that the dog isn't automatically going to know the boundaries you want to enforce between him and your child. There will be mistakes made and those mistakes are opportunties to teach the dog what you expect of it.


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

Honestly I think it all depends on the dog. Puppies do jump, but some dogs are different towards babies. 

I mean you would have your hand full, and you should never leave your baby and the pup alone together. It depends on how dedicated you are going to be, and It may work out good in the long run. You may also look at your local shelters, and see what they have. a older dog may be a better choice, they can help you in choosing one that will fit your lifestyle.


----------



## Equestiana (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree with the above posters, it all depends on the pup. All pups will jump, your toddler will get jumped on and knocked down. Wouldn't be suprised if theres the odd puppy nips as well, you'll just really have to watch both child and puppy. You also need to make sure that you can meet all of a puppy's needs as well as your child's needs. It would be tough but it would be possible.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

IMO, it's a lot of work to have a small puppy and a toddler to chase around. (I have two that are toddlers right now and adult dogs thank God) 
Puppies are naturally mouthy too, with those needle teeth your child won't understand that the puppy is playing and not trying to hurt them. My 4 yr old was deathly afraid of the dog we had, raised from a puppy with him ,because he'd jump on him and hurt him...everytime he'd go outside to play he'd slam himself up against the wall so the dog couldn't knock him down...we ended up rehoming the dog. 
Toddlers dont' understand that it's not the dogs intention to bite their hand enough to hurt and such, and that's why I'd suggest an older dog. My son is still afraid of most dogs because of the pup we had...so we are working through that. So my suggestion is an older dog until your children are old enough to understand that the puppy, while cute, is like them, and just doesn't know any better.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a daughter that just turned 3, a 90 pound 6 month old Mastiff Puppy,and I watch my 2 year old nephew 5 days a week-can't get much crazier sounding than that can it? I think it is best to get a dog when they are both younger so they can grow with them and know what it is like to be around little kids from the start. We have had no Problems training Otis- he knows his boundaries and he is very good around children and babies- no knocking them over, jumping, chewing their toys, etc. That is just my situation, but I have NO regrets getting a puppy with the small children around! It is a lot of work in the beginning and sometimes frustration sets in, but it is SO worth it once they finally "get it" and know what to and not to do. Good Luck!!


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Rocky met a few toddlers over christmas break, and even as a 10 week old puppy, he made the distinction that they were special things and was VERY gentle with them. Just like everyone else said, it probably really depends on the breed you're getting. If you want a good dog for kids that would thrive in Minnesota, look at a newfoundland. They are probably the best dogs out there for little children, and they have a heavy coat for cold weather.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Depends on the pup and the toddler I would think. Pick which breed you get carefully, you probably don't want a toy breed as their small size makes them more easily injured. So you want a solidly built dog. You also want a more easygoing breed that is naturally good with kids. But pick the individual dog most carefully. Research, research, research. Next, make absolutely certain your toddler knows how to behave around dogs. Teach him or her to pet puppy gently and never to tug on ears, tails, feet, etc. To not take puppies food or toys. And always supervise. But I don't see why it would be crazy or anything...


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

Just be aware that YOU are responsible for setting the boundaries and making sure puppy...and toddler...knows them. If your toddler gets bitten or knocked down, it is YOUR fault for not properly supervising and/or training the dog. If your puppy gets hurt by a too rambunctious toddler who thinks of the puppy as a squirmy, squeaky stuffed animal to be batted around, pulled, poked and prodded at, this is YOUR fault as well. 

Having a dog/puppy and a toddler at the same time means 100% supervision, 100% of the time, at least until the child is old enough to know how to behave around a living animal _and _the puppy is old enough and well trained enough to know how to behave around a small child. Even then, you should think twice about ever allowing the two to be alone together if you aren't in the room with them. 

Some people on here have in the past pointed out that this can be difficult, especially in a busy household, but this is a sacrifice we make to have dogs and babies in our life at the same time. People who aren't willing to make it, either don't have the kid (like me) or don't have the dog.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

I ususally worry more about the puppy than the toddler. If a 10 week old puppy knocks a toddler on there behind, there is not usually damage done. But if the toddler falls on 10 week old puppy(no matter what the breed) it could be easily hurt. 
So it would depend on how much energy you have and the commitment you will make to training both the puppy and the toddler to respect each others boundries. 

I think if you do decide on a puppy, I would at least wait until you know spring is on the way. The winter is just another added problem with training.


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you for the input all. It just so happens that I really like the big dogs, lol. I'm drawn to the English Mastiff, Cane Corso, Great Danes, Newfie's, St. Bernards. What other large breeds would be less prone to jump?


----------



## Pax (Dec 19, 2007)

I agree that it depends a lot on the dog and the child, but also on you, how busy you are, what your schedule is like, and how well you multitask. 

I have three kids - ages 12, 3 and 1, and an eight year old dog. It takes A LOT of work to make sure that the dog gets all the attention he needs, because kids and dogs are both so time consuming, and lets face it, if it comes up one against the other, the kids usually win. For example, when it's too cold out for me the have the little ones outside for very long, the dog gets the shaft in the 'walks' department. I'll get my 12-year-old to walk him instead, so he does get to go out, but it's really not the same as a good hard walk with me. 

I would love to get a second dog right now, but I have decided not to until all my kids are school age. I'm sure there are people out there who are way better at juggling things than me, but based on my experience alone, I wouldn't recommend getting a new dog while you have small children. If your little one is a toddler now, I think you will have a way better experience if you wait a year or two or three. 

But again, that's just based on my experience, and your situation and abilities might be much better than mine.

Ooh - just noticed your last post. I've been looking at Newfies, too, and I think that's the kind of dog I will get when I do get my next dog. They are apparently excellent with children.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

I would add Old English Sheepdogs and Bouviers to that list of dogs as well.


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

mama2cntrykids said:


> What other large breeds would be less prone to jump?


It's not a matter of being "PRONE" to jump. It's a matter of being taught not to do so. If you get it as a puppy and teach it not to jump consistently, it will be "less prone" to jump, no matter what you get. Or you get one that is already grown and trained and used to small children. 

Of course, with the big boys, they don't have to jump to knock a toddler over, especially in the growing puppy stage where they don't realize their size and don't know how to use their long legs correctly....and that can be up to about 2 years of age with some of the giant breeds, I think. 

And don't forget, a puppy is a puppy. Puppies play and part of that playing is running into things and knocking things over. That's why you'll HAVE to supervise 100% baby and puppy when they're together. After all, I can't imagine you want one of these big, clownish, playful breeds and then want to chastise it into not being the big beautiful clowns they naturally are.


----------



## frank (Jan 16, 2008)

poohlp said:


> After all, I can't imagine you want one of these big, clownish, playful breeds and then want to chastise it into not being the big beautiful clowns they naturally are.


Here, Here.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree, it's all about the time you can spend. The puppy I had didn't get socialization (I got him at 4 weeks of age so he wouldn't be drowned - long story) and at the time my husband was deployed to Iraq and I had a newborn and a 3 yr old...not the best timing for the dog. He became unruly because I was frequently on the go with things to do (not having a hubby around can be rough on you especially when you're used to getting a break every now and then) so yeah the dog got the shaft for attention and socialization - my fault. He was fine until he was around 6 months old and got big (GSD chow god knows what cross) and would jump and bite and be generally unruly. I did try training, but then again, I didn't have the time to dedicate to it like I do now - my husband was home injured from Iraq so still had to do a lot of the running around.
I was given adult dogs while I still had him, he ended up picking fights wtih and terrorizing my other dogs...so he went to a home as an only dog with no children. 
It's my fault he didn't get socialized and trained to stay off the children (never jumped on adults though) but it happens with serious time constraints, etc...


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 15, 2008)

ACampbell said:


> I agree, it's all about the time you can spend. The puppy I had didn't get socialization (I got him at 4 weeks of age so he wouldn't be drowned - long story) and at the time my husband was deployed to Iraq and I had a newborn and a 3 yr old...not the best timing for the dog. He became unruly because I was frequently on the go with things to do (not having a hubby around can be rough on you especially when you're used to getting a break every now and then) so yeah the dog got the shaft for attention and socialization - my fault. He was fine until he was around 6 months old and got big (GSD chow god knows what cross) and would jump and bite and be generally unruly. I did try training, but then again, I didn't have the time to dedicate to it like I do now - my husband was home injured from Iraq so still had to do a lot of the running around.
> I was given adult dogs while I still had him, he ended up picking fights wtih and terrorizing my other dogs...so he went to a home as an only dog with no children.
> It's my fault he didn't get socialized and trained to stay off the children (never jumped on adults though) but it happens with serious time constraints, etc...


I totally see what you're saying here. We're generally home quite often, only running to get groceries or take the kids to certain activities. Even then, more often than not one adult is home with at least one of the kids too.

And yes, I do see that it would be a matter of training now. I guess I was thinking before that a huge breed isn't prone to jump, but with any pup, it's a matter of training .

Also, I would definately be supervising 100% of the time as I wouldn't want anything to happy to my little girl OR the pup. I had already thought that while the pup sleeps, it would be put into it's crate. When it's awake, it'll either be "tethered" to me to baby gated into the kitchen if it's awake and I can't supervise. I figure the kitchen while it's awake because the pup would have more room in there than in the crate.

I have another question though. I'm looking at a litter of Olde English Bulldogges on the internet and e-mailing the breeder back and forth. She lives about two hours away from me so I want to be serious about them before I go check out the litter. She said that most of the puppies are pretty laid-back/mellow as far as personalities. Does that automatically equal shy? What should I be looking for here?

Thanks again!


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Bulldogs that I have met aren't shy, they are pretty bold and out going, but mellow and kind of couch potato...sort of like a Basset Hound. Just a go with the flow kind of dog, but they love to play too. 
Shy has nothing to do with laid back - in fact I'd say it's just the opposite. A shy dog is nervous, a laid back dog isn't at all.


----------



## Pax (Dec 19, 2007)

For what it's worth, my husky is terribly shy, and not at all laid back, lol. So he's living proof that the two don't necessarily correlate.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

Did you ask the breeder if they have other breeds of dogs they breed? Did you inquire about health screenings and written contracts and guarantees? Does the breeder show the dogs? These are the questions that weed out those who are Backyard breeders and breed only for financial gain.


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

Also, make sure you know what you're getting into with the Eng. Bulldogs.

They're smaller in stature, but really strong because they are all muscle. There's one at work that I've played with and when he gets excited and runs at me, I swear he could take out my knee-cap...and that's just playing! THat low center of gravity will make him perfect for knocking a toddler down.

Also, they drool a lot and, at least the one I know, although kept very clean by his owners, has a definite musky smell that sticks to EVERYTHING...from hands to clothes to furniture. Just something to consider.


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 15, 2008)

poohlp said:


> Also, make sure you know what you're getting into with the Eng. Bulldogs.
> 
> They're smaller in stature, but really strong because they are all muscle. There's one at work that I've played with and when he gets excited and runs at me, I swear he could take out my knee-cap...and that's just playing! THat low center of gravity will make him perfect for knocking a toddler down.
> 
> Also, they drool a lot and, at least the one I know, although kept very clean by his owners, has a definite musky smell that sticks to EVERYTHING...from hands to clothes to furniture. Just something to consider.


Thanks!

Also to 007Dogs--I just emailed the breeder to ask a couple of more questions. I know that she breeds GSD as well.


----------



## KaiKrishna (Oct 19, 2007)

I think having a puppy can add to the happy mayhem of the toddler years. I don't mind having a houseful of little things. 
I haven't read all the replies so I may be repeating something. 
I would suggest doing alot of research on breeds if you want to get a puppy. A large puppy can defientely knock down a toddler on a regular basis. They can also play bite. I would try to find a mellow breed that is good with children. My Great Pyrenees was wonderful with my small children and never went through a jumpy stage. (Although I would warn against Pyrenees for alot of people and say go with a Newfoundland if you don't need a livestock guardian, we have mountain lions in our area) Our Saint Bernard never really went through a big jumping stage. These are both dogs with mellow temperments. I think labs and other bigger dogs and high energy dogs would be a handful.
Smaller dogs would be ok but then you have to worry about your toddler hurting the puppy. A Shih tzu might be easy and good if you watched your toddler closely.


----------

